# Race to sub-25 OH



## Unknown Cuber (Aug 9, 2020)

I want to do a race as you can see by the title. I am sub-28 with OH and today will be day 1. I will put scrambles and my times I got you do the same and also you have to count +2 and DNFs. Hope to see you in the race! 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-08
avg of 5: 26.66

Time List:
1. 23.74 L' D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L B L' U R2 B' L2 
2. 27.15+ F R' L2 U B2 U B L F' U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 
3. (21.32) F L' U R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 B F' D B R' D L B' 
4. 29.10 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L' F' D B D B2 L' B2 R2 
5. (31.98) D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 L U L' U2 R B' F2 U' F' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2020)

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-3x3-oh.67395


----------

